# الى من يدير المنتدى



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

*الى من يدير المنتدى فين قسم المسرح لو مش موجود اعملوا واحد بجد فى ناس ممكن تفيد المنتدى لو لقيت فيها القسم دة وانا اولهم هاااااااااا مين معايا​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يونيو 2009)

*فكرة حلوة خالص وانا كمان مخرجة وممثلة مسرح 

بس صعب روك يفتح قسم جديد

نزلى موضوع متجدد فى المنتدى العام وكلنا معاكى ياقمر ​*


----------



## بنت المسيح (21 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يباركك ويحميكى وشكرا على ردك ياسكر​


----------



## بنت المسيح (22 يونيو 2009)

*انجى انتى مخرجة وممثلة مسرح فين*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 يونيو 2009)

*فى كنيستى وكمان عضوة  فى فريق الكرازة وماسكة مسرح ثانوى لو احتاجتى اى حاجة انا فى الخدمة ​*


----------



## peace_86 (26 يونيو 2009)

أيوا بس أقسام المنتدى جداً كثيرة ومزدحمة ..
الفكرة حلوة، بس كمان ممكن مواضيعها تندرج تحت اقسام اخرى ..


----------



## dodo jojo (12 يوليو 2009)

الرب يعنى قال:


> *الى من يدير المنتدى فين قسم المسرح لو مش موجود اعملوا واحد بجد فى ناس ممكن تفيد المنتدى لو لقيت فيها القسم دة وانا اولهم هاااااااااا مين معايا​*



فكره جميله جداااا انا بتمنى ان ماى روك يوافق وعلى فكره انا كل سنه فى المهرجان بمثل وبطلع الاول على الكنيسه بتاعتى


----------

